# How much negative camber do the rear wheels have?



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

Does anyone know what the stock camber is for the rear wheels? -2 degrees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is your car gen1 or gen2. In case it makes a difference.

The gen 1 appears to be -1.4


----------

